# Asus DirectCU TOP 670 $320 Asus GTX 680 ASIC Rating 99.3% NYC Members PM me!



## listen to remix

*ASUS DirectCUII TOP GTX 670 $320 SOLD*

*ASUS DirectCUII GTX 680 $440 NYC MEET UP only*

ASIC Rating 99.3%


----------



## preston.murrell

how come i have to be 192 dollars short on a crazy nice price for the gpu i need?


----------



## burninforyou

So shipping not included?


----------



## deadlyrhythm

You got a pm


----------



## Buzzin92

I could do with a second 560 that will do a 1000MHz core clock (Same as mine)

Unfortunately different country









GLWS


----------



## giganews35

PM sent.


----------



## Zensou

bump







good cards. good luck.


----------



## REEF PRO

PM sent. Do you have anymore of these available? Looking for a 560 Ti.....


----------



## Madvillan

Bumpump, decent price and considering SLI so i'll keep this in mind.


----------



## Kryton

I'll also be watching this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

PM Sent.


----------



## M00NIE

PM'd


----------



## PureBlackFire

PM'd.


----------



## SunnyD

pm senderated.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Bump for awesome seller.

I'm loving my 570.


----------



## Corralz

pm'd


----------



## PureBlackFire

are the 2 560ti's still available.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

You take trades?


----------



## Cryptic20

pm sent


----------



## mingqi53

Courtesy bump for awesome cards!


----------



## Millerboy3

anything left?


----------



## listen to remix

Bump


----------



## TwistedDivision

pmed


----------



## 87dtna

512mb or 1gb 5670's?


----------



## tranman

Pm'ed about the 570.


----------



## fretmlter

Hey I just pmed you about the 9800gt. I am out of Pm's for the day so i replied here. Here is a link for the card.

http://cubeface.wordpress.com/2011/02/23/nvidia-geforce-9800-gt-is-the-gamers-choice-video-card/

The plastic piece is off of it. But the fan still functions and kools the card. That is the exact card. Let me know what you think.


----------



## d4rkr4in

Trade for an evga gtx 570 hd ds for the 7850?


----------



## ThePhlood

pm'd


----------



## falconizer

PM!


----------



## ethan319

PM'd


----------



## banging34hzs

pm'ed


----------



## dcrawford

You have a pm


----------



## FLCLimax

if you still have the 7850 for sale i can come pick it up in person on sunday or monday. i am going to my aunt's funeral tomorrow otherwise i'd swing by tomorrow.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

PM'd


----------



## csl110

Pm sent


----------



## Odyn

incoming pm...


----------



## uncholowapo

Still have the 480?


----------



## listen to remix

Yep, I still have it.


----------



## listen to remix

Bump


----------



## listen to remix

Bump


----------



## listen to remix

Bump


----------

